
Lieutenant Nun (2013) - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2013/4/open-source-lieutenant-nun
======
peapicker
Calling her a nun is overkill. A novice isn't a nun (hasn't taken any vows) --
and is just trying it out. She left before she ever actually became a nun.

